# Growth Rate of Cichlids



## hmbarnes21 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a small red devil cichlid by herself in a ten gallon tank right now. She is 1.5-2 in (not including her tail), I have had her for about 6 months and I wanted to know how fast it takes cichlids to grow so I can make sure I get big enough tanks in time. Please help!*c/p*


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would guess that she should be 6-8 inches within 6 months with proper maintenance and feedings. I think you should have at least a 75 gallon for her as they can get any where from 10-15 inches in length so with that being said I think they belong in a 120+ gallon tank. If what you have is a true red devil and not a midas cichlid then tank mates are basically out of the question IMO. I dont know how much research you have done but they can be very suseptibal to hole in the head so make sure to very her diet and limit the amount of live food you give it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you have had her for 6 months in a 10 gal tank, I would say she is being stunted as she should be bigger than what she is.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I've seen extremely stunted fish... they really don't last as long as they should


----------



## sergey456 (Aug 25, 2011)

You should move her to at least a 50 gallon tank now, 10 gallon tank is way too small for her. 
Take a look here: CichlidsWorld - Amphilophus Citrinellus - Midas Cichlid.


----------

